# USB Solar Chargers?



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm looking to grab a solar charger for USB devices to keep the GPS and iPhone up to snuff.

I've looked through websites and read some reviews and seem to have narrowed it down to the Solio Bolt charger - Solio Bolt Solar Charger - Free Shipping at REI.com

Have you guys used it or any other ones that you would recommend? The Solio seems to be a polished, retailed product, and seems that it would work for me. The Solio Classic is also out there, but the "3 fin" design of it doesn't seem to work well on a bike.

I was leaning against the "film" ones as they seem to take a lot more surface area and using AA batteries kinda stinks as those suck for charging up things like iPhones.

-Tom


----------



## MattDwyer (Dec 17, 2007)

I have 3 fin , and it takes all day to get enough juice for 50% garmin edge charge. Pretty .disappointing


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

MattDwyer said:


> I have 3 fin , and it takes all day to get enough juice for 50% garmin edge charge. Pretty .disappointing


I'd LOVE to get my hands on one of these nPower PEG uses motion to charge mobile devices

Announced a few years ago but they've had production problems.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I reckon solar panels are expensive, unreliable and very probably easily destroyed. Even in SE Asia they don't seem to fully charge high power devices such as a GPS, cameras or smart phones - I know a couple of guys who tried with them and both said nice idea but expensive and not very practical

What about a Son 28 dynohub coupled to the E Werk variable voltage charging unit - seems to have good reviews - I've ridden a bike kitted out with the SON 28 for lights and there is absolutely no noticeable resistance when it's not supplying juice and they seem to be pretty robust.
Charging electronic gadgets
has some good info on tests of these kind of rigs

Only problem with SON 28 / E Werk set up is that it's German - so in true Teutonic fashion designed to last till the sun burns out and the hub and charger comes in at $500
I am planning to use the SON 28 / E Werk on my build - however that motion charger looks very interesting


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I bought a 2AA USB charger from Amazon. Cheap and works great. Charged my cell phone no problem. 2AA batteries are available just about anywhere.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

richwolf said:


> I bought a 2AA USB charger from Amazon. Cheap and works great. Charged my cell phone no problem. 2AA batteries are available just about anywhere.


Yep, me too. This little gadget fits my 750 and Sprint cell phone. I carry a couple extra batteries for longer trips.

Matt


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

I have a Goal Zero Nomad 7. I used it on my last 14 day tour. To really get the most from these panels you really need to direct towards the sun. I strapped mine down on top of my bag on my Bob trailer and hooked it up to the Goal Zero battery pack charger with 4 eneloop AA batteries. I was able to get about 50% charge on my Garmin 705 after a day of charging. Not worth it in my opinion. If you're going to be at a campsite and are able to adjust it frequently and maintain direct sunlight then it would be a great option. On the bike though, no good.

For my next trip I have purchased (2) 3500 mah batteries for my phone (stock is 1500). They're small and light and worth the extra juice. For my Garmin I've purchased a 7000 mah lithium battery pack. (Amazon.com: New Trent iCurve IMP70D 7000mAh External Battery Pack and Charger for "The new iPad" the 3rd Gen ipad, iPad2, iPhone 4S 4 3Gs 3G, iPod Touch (1G to 5G), Android (Samsung Galaxy Note S S2, HTC Sensation EVO Thunderbolt, LG Optimus V), Blac)

Figure I go 3 or more days before I need to recharge.

What's your intended use? Bikepacking, road touring, etc?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I used a Solio Rocsta, it did allow me to limp along using my camera and ipod (for audiobooks at night) for 8 nights. 

I gave up on charging the GPS, just because it was not that important on this trip, so I saved the juice for other stuff. I only used the dumbphone a couple times (only reception on mountaintops), so that never needed charging. 

The thing that saves the Rocsta is the internal battery that you pre-charge at home (plug into USB port). In the not-super-sunny and tree-covered area I was in (N'n ME), the solar panel would recharge it maybe 10-20% max (on bike or pack while hiking), so it helped some but not greatly. I probably would have been better off just bringing a spare charged camera battery, but I'm not sure about alternatives for the old IPOD.


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

As long as your bike is moving, you might as well tap off of your wheels as well.

I know guys that toss this on their hydration pack: Goal Zero Nomad 13.5 Foldable Solar Panel - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

I also crossposted this to bikepacking forums and they recommended the Goal Zero Guide 10 Mobile kit: Goal Zero Guide 10 Plus Mobile Kit - Free Shipping at REI.com

I am going to be bike packing but also use this for any normal camping that we do. I want this to be a multitasker.

-Tom


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't have any personal experience with the product but we sell Goal Zero products at the outdoors store I work at and the quality and finish of their products seem to be top notch. That being said I do know that there are other reputable solar manufactures that are providing their gear at better prices.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

I took the Goal Zero Guide 10 on a packing trip and was super happy with it. 
Plenty of loops on it to strap it to stuff, fairly easy to move it once or twice during the day (towards the sun) as it is self contained, and I found it to be very powerful. 
It works best to have your device charging on the battery pack while the solar panels are getting sun. In that config, it seemed to charge as fast as a wall outlet for me. 

I highly recommend their stuff. :thumbup:


Posted w/ Tapatalk via Android


----------



## tefloncoated (Aug 29, 2011)

I second the Goal Zero tip! I've been using their stuff for some time. For your purposes, the Goal Zero Guide 10 kit would be perfect! You can have the 4 AA or 4 AAA batteries to store the energy and use the battery pack as a flashlight or as a separate charger. Take a look at the reviews on that link, there is one that gives an excellent break down on comparable devices and features.

Keep in mind that that model is only putting out .5 Amps, so the battery pack (not the solar panel!) may not work with iPad or any other device that needs 1A or more to charge. BUT! if you call Goal Zero customer service, they will send you a Guide 10 Plus pack FOR FREE and that one puts out 1 amp, good enough for all devices. Their customer service is great


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

You must have gotten an older kit. The newer battery packs (on Amazon, REI, and their website) are 1.0 amps, so they can charge the iPhone 4S and iPad.

I haven't yet pulled the trigger, but when I do, I'll grab this one along with a 20% off coupon: Goal Zero Guide 10 Plus Mobile Kit - Free Shipping at REI.com

-Tom


----------



## tefloncoated (Aug 29, 2011)

That's probably the case, Tom, well actually, that's the difference between Guide 10 and Guide 10 Plus - 0.5A vs 1.0A. 

Worth noting that on Amazon the original Guide 10 is 89 bucks with free shipping and when you call Goal Zero they send you the Guide 10 Plus for free as an upgrade, letting you keep the old pack. My old pack still works fine so I have two for the price of the "older" kit


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Ahh, brilliant!


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

I have a general question regarding capacity, output, etc. Maybe you guys can help.

I have a 7,000mah (5v) lithium battery pack that has 1a and 2.1a outputs that I use to charge my ipad/gps/phone.

I just got the new Guide 10 that is 1a output w/ (4) 1.2v 1900mah Eneloop AA Batteries.

I'm wondering which has greater capacity. The lithium pack at 7,000mah/5V or Guide 10 at 7,600mah (is that correct or is it 1900?) at 4.8v ?

EDIT: Nevermind! Found exactly what I was looking for. I knew it had to do with series/parallel but it's been awhile.

Looks like the Guide 10 will offer ~4.8v at 1900mah. so approximately 26% capacity. Seems like I might be better off charging the lithium battery pack from the solar panel and then just bringing a few extra spare AA if I need them for a flashlight.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Watt (what) is important for capacity is how much energy there is available. Put simply, this will be the voltage x Ah. The higher the number, the more energy that battery pack has.

For recharging devices though, the closer the voltage of the pack to the device requirement to more energy efficient the recharge can be. Voltage convertors and battery chargers have inherent losses that can make recharging devices quite inefficient. Also, the higher the current draw from your batteries, the lower the amount of power you get in total. eg. 1900mAh eneloops will only give you that amount of energy at 100mA draw. If you draw 1A out of them, you may find the total capacity drops significantly.

Greatest efficiency will be gained from charging the batteries and then putting the batteries into whatever device you want to power.


----------

